# Johnnie Walker Blue



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

How does JW Blue compare to the Black? I have been close to buying JW Blue a few times, but I'm always apprehensive mostly because it's in excess of $150 and a BLENDED scotch. Is it worth it? Does it live up to the hype?


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

It's pretty much amazing! My buddy is a bartender at a really nice bar/restraunt, and I got to be buddies with one of the co-owners (gave him an opus and a ride home, now he loves me). The owner gives me a free drink every once in a while, and one night he gave me JW Blue Label and an Anejo and we smoked and drank out on the patio. It was amazing! I love black label, but to be honest, the blue label is leaps and bounds better. IMO even its worth it, I bought a bottle of it from Bevmo a couple weeks ago.


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

The Blue is better tasting than the Black. However, I think it is over rated. I've had it at a scotch tasting where the JW ambassador "walked" us through the whole line up.

The Blue was quite good, but I could put the money to better use on other scotches first.

See if you can hit a tasting, or see if there are any sampler kits around. We get one around here with Red, Black, Gold, and Blue. It doesn't have the Green which is a blended malt.

Have you tried the Gold?


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

kayaker said:


> The Blue is better tasting than the Black. However, I think it is over rated. I've had it at a scotch tasting where the JW ambassador "walked" us through the whole line up.
> 
> The Blue was quite good, but I could put the money to better use on other scotches first.
> 
> ...


I'm with Kayaker on this one!


----------



## Misha (Apr 27, 2008)

I am definately with Kayaker on this one.

It's good, but sooo overpriced.

I did have the Green (blended malt) and that has my preference.
Don't think too much about the whole blended vs single thing. I mean it has a few scotches in it that are over 50 years old.

But give the Green a whirl first I would say.


----------



## blugill (May 26, 2008)

I've had it. It was at the local pub here. 
Blue has a rich honey taste to it. You really can't even compare it to black at all. Two different animals, like comparing a Isla malt to a Lowland malt. 

Try a drink at a pub before dropping those kind of bucks on it first. 

Good but over priced for a blend and many single malts are cheaper and better.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Price and quality are seldom linear. Double the price doesn't mean it's twice as good. That being said, JW Blue is great. Would I pay $150+ for a bottle? Maybe, but if that amount is a stretch to pay for a bottle of Scotch, I would pick with JW Green.


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

I would go for the gold it's 18 years old and sells for about 79.95. I can't see spending that much for the blue. 

Good luck.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I'll buy a liter or a fifth of JW Blue in a Duty Free Zone from time to time if the price is right.

As far as blends go, it's one of the most complex blends that I've experienced. I experience something different with each dram. It's not something I'd want to drink all the time. The complexity can be distracting when I want to zone out.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Johnnie Walker Black is a mans scotch! It's heady, very rich and complex, an excellent scotch! I love it!!!

Johnnie Blue, is a connoisseurs scotch! It's smooth (too smooth), light and very complex. The main problem is that is very light and unless your palate is in top shape, at the time you are drinking it, you'll miss the subtle complexities that it offers. What you' eaten or what your smoking can ruin the whole experience. It's best enjoyed alone and with a very clean palate. The other problem, is that it's way, way over priced. You can pick up at least 2 or 3 bottles of other outstanding scotch for the cost of one bottle of the blue!


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

for the money, the Gold label is the best IMO. It's fantastic, I don't like any of the others as much.


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

I like it because it is smooth. I do not like a harsh alcohol taste and this does not have it.

Everyone keeps saying it's so overpriced. Can you give some *high end alternatives?*


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

cbsmokin said:


> I like it because it is smooth. I do not like a harsh alcohol taste and this does not have it.
> 
> Everyone keeps saying it's so overpriced. Can you give some *high end alternatives?*


I asked a friend of mine who is Sottish and runs a liquor store your question.

Keep in mind that tastes differ (I tend to like peatier malts) and prices will vary for the different bottles depending on where you are.

His recommendations were:

Caol Ila 18
Glen Mhor 25
Highland Park 18 or 25
Longmorn 25
Bruichladdich Blacker
Glenlivet 18

I'll throw in:
Macallan 18
Bowmore 17 (if you can find it) or 18

Hope this helps.

It would certainly be interesting to compare the Blue Label with some of these in a blind tasting. Any excuse to drink more scotch.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I think you can find Glenlivet 25 or 30 at the same pricepoint of JW Blue, maybe Macallan 25 as well


----------



## rcsst12 (Oct 7, 2008)

How does the JW red label taste (and price?)


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

rcsst12 said:


> How does the JW red label taste (and price?)


JW Red is the cheapest of the line. Around $20-30 I guess. It's marketed for mixed drinks.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

rcsst12 said:


> How does the JW red label taste (and price?)


Cheaper and harsher.

Walker Red was the first Scotch I tried. Almost turned me off to Scotch for good. Then I tried Walker Black...:dr

Interesting bit of trivia I picked up along the way...Johnny Walker Black was popular among many Japanese officers in WWII.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Here's another interesting bit of trivia, 1995 in a Korean Karaoke Lounge, a bottle of JW Red costs $200 US and a bottle of JW Black was $300.

Makes you think you could stomach the price for a bottle of Blue. :]


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

rcsst12 said:


> How does the JW red label taste (and price?)


cheap and cheap

more specifically, like gasoline

but that's my opinion, I know some people who love it. I think it's intended more for mixing


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

khubli said:


> Here's another interesting bit of trivia, 1995 in a Korean Karaoke Lounge, a bottle of JW Red costs $200 US and a bottle of JW Black was $300.
> 
> Makes you think you could stomach the price for a bottle of Blue. :]


Yeesh.:hn


----------



## totallytentative (Oct 4, 2008)

I haven't had many different scotches and usually only have 1 type lying around at any one time, but even I can say JW Red label doesn't taste very good. It had made me hesitant to even try the Black, but after reading this thread I might have to try it someday.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

cbsmokin said:


> I like it because it is smooth. I do not like a harsh alcohol taste and this does not have it.
> 
> Everyone keeps saying it's so overpriced. Can you give some *high end alternatives?*


Kayaker mentioned some very good, in fact excellent scotches, however, they are all single malts. There are many more single malts that would qualify as well. If your looking for high-end blended scotches, such as JW Blue, that are as good as, if not better than JW Blue, here are a few that I can think of off the top of my head:

Famous Grouse Scotch 18 year Old - about $75.00
Johnnie Walker Gold Scotch - about $80.00
Chivas Regal 18 year old - about $90.00
Grant's Family Reserve - about $60.00

Personally, I think JW Black is there best offering, followed by JW Gold. The Black is very much under appreciated for it's amazing complexity because it is a heady scotch, with rich flavors. It's not a smooth scotch, but it is marvelous! The following is a statement about JW Black, made by the world famous, Whiskey Connoisseur, Michael Jackson.

The words of a Whiskey Connoisseur - Michael Jackson:
"Johnnie Walker Black Label has an enigmatic character. The first sip leaves you with an overwhelming curiosity to discover more. As Black Label's deep taste unfolds a myriad of flavors are revealed in several waves: first, there is an impression of silky richness; then deep and fruity foreground flavors give way to drier peaty nuances followed by the complementary flavor tones of sweet vanilla and raisins.

This unique complexity is achieved by expertly blending an extremely diverse, but complementary range of malt whiskies, each of which has been matured for a minimum of 12 years and some for much longer. In total, up to 40 malts and grain whiskies make up the Johnnie Walker Black Label blend. Island and Islay malts deliver spice, richness and lingering peat. Speyside malts make an important contribution to the depth of taste, bringing smoky malt, fruitiness, apple freshness and a rich sherry character to the blend. At the heart of Black Label lies 12 year old Cardhu, an outstanding malt from Speyside, which imparts silkiness, a characteristic which has made it famous as a single malt.

Like a growing friendship between two people, getting to know Black Label is a profoundly satisfying experience that reveals new pleasures every time you meet. It's a taste that goes deeper than any other 12 year old deluxe brand."


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

And that above, among other reasons, is why JF is The MAESTRO. :tu


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

Joan said:


> And that above, among other reasons, is why JF is The MAESTRO. :tu


:tpd: Thanks for the great info JF. I'm still learning a lot about Scotch. What I do know is mostly about SMs. I haven't had many higher quality blends. In fact, I didn't know FG did an 18 yr blend. I've had the 12 yr blended/vatted/pure malt and it was quite nice for the price.

The one blend I know most about is Te Bheag. It has a higher malt content than most blends, tastes really good and I like it better some single malts in the same price range ($40-45). A nice little treat if you can find it.


----------



## mustang1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah what the others said. 

I really like the Johnnie Walker Blue. Last time I had it, it was in a bar here in Ohio so I couldn't have a cigar with it, so I can't really say how it would pair. But stand alone it was fantastic. If you got the scratch buy it, it won't go to waste. It is not a bad scotch at all. :2


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Nothing wrong with just sticking to Black. Think how many more cigars you'll be able to buy!


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

mosesbotbol said:


> Nothing wrong with just sticking to Black. Think how many more cigars you'll be able to buy!


Unfortunately I was already free falling down the Scotch slope before I started picking up speed down the cigar slope.

Now it's a delicate balance and doubly sure to PO my wife.:chk


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

JW blue is tasty but at the price, way overrated. You can find single malts of a very high caliber for that pricetag. If you want something blended that's very good, although its not scotch whisky, it's irish whisky. Bushmills 21.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

khubli said:


> I'll buy a liter or a fifth of JW Blue in a *Duty Free *Zone from time to time if the price is right.


Ding Ding Ding -- we have a winner!!

Darrell - you might see if your class VI can special order it, but duty free is your best bet.

I just picked up a bottle of Blue in Puerto Rico for $125. I have not had enough to form a solid opinion, but I make a point to keep a few bottles of fine booze on hand. It's nice to break out the good stuff once in awhile. I always have a bottle of Chivas Royal salute (21 year old). It's excellent and I am sentimental about it because it was my Dad's scotch of choice. I used to get it in Miami Intl Airport for $85.

I don't think blends get their due, but If I had to have one scotch on hand it would be 16 yr Lagavulin (check my sig line)

Cheers


----------



## Les Paul (Jul 20, 2008)

I've had two bottles of Johnnie Walker Blue. It is an outstanding whisky, whether it's a blend or a single malt. It is very complex and has true depth and flavor. 

It is not over-rated. It is a bit over-priced however.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

scottw said:


> If you want something blended that's very good, although its not scotch whisky, it's irish whisky. Bushmills 21.


Watch out with that stuff; it goes down easily! Prett good value as well.


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

Darrell said:


> How does JW Blue compare to the Black? I have been close to buying JW Blue a few times, but I'm always apprehensive mostly because it's in excess of $150 and a BLENDED scotch. Is it worth it? Does it live up to the hype?


one of the best blended scotch wisky's you can buy. worth every penny brother! :tu


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*Joan & Kayaker,

Thank you both for the very kind words!

Johnny*


----------



## blugill (May 26, 2008)

billybarue said:


> I don't think blends get their due, but If I had to have one scotch on hand it would be 16 yr Lagavulin (check my sig line)


I'm with you on this, the one Scotch I must have on hand is Lagavulin 16! Great quality for a reasonable price! One of the best combinations you can possibly have!

I don't think there is a better Isla malt for this price.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

blugill said:


> I'm with you on this, the one Scotch I must have on hand is Lagavulin 16! Great quality for a reasonable price! One of the best combinations you can possibly have!
> 
> I don't think there is a better Isla malt for this price.


I'll take Caol Ila as a close secone after Lagavulin.

THREADJACK ALERT :chk

we can turn this into the " Islay Scotch Whisky Whores unite" thread!! If you agree with my statement about blends, and you like Islays, than get a bottle of "BLACK BOTTLE" 10 year (for the few extra sheckels make sure to get the 10 year)

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

billybarue said:


> we can turn this into the " Islay Scotch Whisky Whores unite" thread!! If you agree with my statement about blends, and you like Islays, than get a bottle of "BLACK BOTTLE" 10 year (for the few extra sheckels make sure to get the 10 year)
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BillyBarue


I'm in. Lagavulin 16 was my first Islay love. Then Bowmore (12 and 17) caught my eye. Ardbeg Uigeadail is awesome, as well as the 10. I like what they do at Bruichladdie, butI like more peat (try the 3D series). Caol Ila is newer to me. I like the 12 but like my First Cast bottling better.

After all that, see if you can find some Port Ellen around anywhere. It won't be cheap but it is my favourite Islay Malt hands down.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

kayaker said:


> :tpd: Thanks for the great info JF. I'm still learning a lot about Scotch. What I do know is mostly about SMs. I haven't had many higher quality blends. In fact, I didn't know FG did an 18 yr blend. I've had the 12 yr blended/vatted/pure malt and it was quite nice for the price.
> 
> The one blend I know most about is Te Bheag. It has a higher malt content than most blends, tastes really good and I like it better some single malts in the same price range ($40-45). A nice little treat if you can find it.


You can get a nice Highland Park 23 yr. for the price of JWB if single malts are your choice. I love them. Honestly if you have the means to dump $200 on a bottle. Get the Laphroig 30, it is killer and going up in price soon, maybe up to $500.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I like JW black, I really want to try the blue but $150+ is a bit much.

I'll stick with Black and Lagavulin 16, I suppose.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Darrell said:


> I like JW black, I really want to try the blue but $150+ is a bit much.
> 
> I'll stick with Black and Lagavulin 16, I suppose.


Don't leave out that Ardbeg 10 that Kayaker mentioned. It won Single Malt of the year and is very affordable. I love it.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Darrell said:


> I like JW black, I really want to try the blue but $150+ is a bit much.
> 
> I'll stick with Black and Lagavulin 16, I suppose.


Don't leave out that Ardbeg 10 that Kayaker mentioned. It won Single Malt of the year and is very affordable. I love it.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

scottw said:


> Don't leave out that Ardbeg 10 that Kayaker mentioned. It won Single Malt of the year and is very affordable. I love it.


This one? It's $62.99 here. Worth it?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Darrell said:


> This one? It's $62.99 here. Worth it?


I don't think you can go wrong but it is more affordable than that elsewhere. I've seen it fo $50-55. It's a single malt, not a blended so make sure single malts are your thing or you've had them before. It's nice to be able to try the scotch of the year at that price.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

scottw said:


> I don't think you can go wrong but it is more affordable than that elsewhere. I've seen it fo $50-55. It's a single malt, not a blended so make sure single malts are your thing or you've had them before. It's nice to be able to try the scotch of the year at that price.


I do enjoy single malts, but I did not care for Laphroaig. :bn


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Darrell said:


> I do enjoy single malts, but I did not care for Laphroaig. :bn


Many don't but the 30 is a sherry cask and is kept in the same cask for 30 years which makes it very smooth, complex and deep. The ardbeg is a much different flavor profile than that. The Bushmills 21 is outstanding too if you like the blended stuff although its irish whisky. I belong to a whisky club, if you want, you can visit the website (it's free) and look at some reviews and flavor profiles of the whisky. The guy who owns it and I are friends and there is no cost to the site or to many of the tastings, he is like the club stogie of the whisky world, he just wants to spread the word and have fun doing it. The site is www.whiskyguild.com


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Darrell,

This might be a better site, they have better pricing on the ardbeg and others. They are also on the west coast, http://www.klwines.com/detail.asp?sku=992236&cid=TPV-Googlebase


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the help, Scott. Hopefully someday we can have a drink of fine scotch and a stick. :tu

I'm still a newbie in the scotch world, so all info is appreciated.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Darrell said:


> Thanks for all the help, Scott. Hopefully someday we can have a drink of fine scotch and a stick. :tu
> 
> I'm still a newbie in the scotch world, so all info is appreciated.


I little Glenlivet 21 yr Archive with a Illusione CG4 perhaps!


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

IMO you have a lot of great info here. I am just going to Echo what has been said... My usual whiskey is JW Black, I have the blue and drink it on occasion. I don't find the Blue Label much better than the Black but the price makes it Smooother LOL. I love Lagavulin 16 as well as MaCallan 15 & 18yr.... My girlfriend gave me a bottle of Highland Park 30yr (Waiting for a certain occasion to open that one) 

I got sick on Bowmore 12yr (Not the scotch's Fault) so I haven't been able to drink that since. 

To be honest I find myself drinking Crown Royal Special Reserve on most occasions.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Pipe&Cigar said:


> IMO you have a lot of great info here. I am just going to Echo what has been said... My usual whiskey is JW Black, I have the blue and drink it on occasion. I don't find the Blue Label much better than the Black but the price makes it Smooother LOL. I love Lagavulin 16 as well as MaCallan 15 & 18yr.... My girlfriend gave me a bottle of Highland Park 30yr (Waiting for a certain occasion to open that one)
> 
> I got sick on Bowmore 12yr (Not the scotch's Fault) so I haven't been able to drink that since.
> 
> To be honest I find myself drinking Crown Royal Special Reserve on most occasions.


Sorry to hear about your experience with Bowmore, I like their cigar malt actually. Remember, it won't evaporate that quickly so you don't have to down it all. The highland is a great one, the 23 yr is nice as well. Give the Aberlour a shot, it is delicious! The 10 yr is tasty and affordable. It's all about relative value. It's easy to find a $100 bottle to enjoy, but can you find a $30 one thats great too? That;s what I try to do.


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

scottw said:


> Sorry to hear about your experience with Bowmore, I like their cigar malt actually. Remember, it won't evaporate that quickly so you don't have to down it all. The highland is a great one, the 23 yr is nice as well. Give the Aberlour a shot, it is delicious! The 10 yr is tasty and affordable. It's all about relative value. It's easy to find a $100 bottle to enjoy, but can you find a $30 one thats great too? That;s what I try to do.


Does Bowmore make a cigar malt too. I know Dalmore does (it's pretty good).

I have learned most about scotch by attending tastings at a liquor store in Edmonton. If you get the right host it will be very entertaining, as well as educational. You get to sample different scotchs side by side and try stuff you might not normally bother with.

I have also been to bars/pubs/lounges that have big scotch selections and offer tasting flights with smaller amounts in each glass than you would normally order. Starting out 4-6 different samples is enough for your senses to handle, and once the effects of alcohol start kicking in the cheaper stuff will taste as good as the expensive.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

kayaker said:


> Does Bowmore make a cigar malt too. I know Dalmore does (it's pretty good).
> 
> I have learned most about scotch by attending tastings at a liquor store in Edmonton. If you get the right host it will be very entertaining, as well as educational. You get to sample different scotchs side by side and try stuff you might not normally bother with.
> 
> I have also been to bars/pubs/lounges that have big scotch selections and offer tasting flights with smaller amounts in each glass than you would normally order. Starting out 4-6 different samples is enough for your senses to handle, and once the effects of alcohol start kicking in the cheaper stuff will taste as good as the expensive.


My mistake, it is the Dalmore and yes it is nice. I had a bottle (yes the whole thing) With an el Centurion by Pepin Garcia. It was great!


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

scottw said:


> My mistake, it is the Dalmore and yes it is nice. I had a bottle (yes the whole thing) With an el Centurion by Pepin Garcia. It was great!


You drank a whole bottle with one cigar?!?!?!

Dude, you ROCK!!!!:ss


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

LOL... I will try to slow down Scott. I will also keep an eye open for the Aberlour I live in a state that makes it hard to find certain bottles... Thanks for the advice, I am also going to check out the Scotch Club you mentioned!

I was in an great Liquor store in Boston last year (Federal Wine & Spirits) their selection was amazing and they would let you sample almost anything they had that is where we picked up the Highland Park.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

kayaker said:


> You drank a whole bottle with one cigar?!?!?!
> 
> Dude, you ROCK!!!!:ss


Actually it was two, had a Gran Habano as well. Don't know how I got home but I woke up on the couch with one of my shoes missing.


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

scottw said:


> Actually it was two, had a Gran Habano as well. Don't know how I got home but I woke up on the couch with one of my shoes missing.


and you are telling me to slow down? LOL

Hats off to you brother!


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

scottw said:


> Actually it was two, had a Gran Habano as well. Don't know how I got home but I woke up on the couch with one of my shoes missing.


I had a night like that too, except it was during the day (started at 11:00am) and involved 3 bottles of scotch. Didn't finish them all, but my buddy and I made serious dents in them. I was out cold by 4:00pm. Really lucky I didn't turn myself off scotch altogether.u


----------



## canucks6024 (Apr 19, 2007)

kayaker said:


> I had a night like that too, except it was during the day (started at 11:00am) and involved 3 bottles of scotch. Didn't finish them all, but my buddy and I made serious dents in them. I was out cold by 4:00pm. Really lucky I didn't turn myself off scotch altogether.u


JW Black here. If it counts for anything, this i the drink of choice for Mr. Tony Soprano and his crew 

I'm a sucker for cheap advertising


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

JW Red is their biggest seller.

Has anyone tried JW Swing? It's quite light tasting and has a unique bottle shape. It's big in the S. American market.


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

Oh the sopranos comment reminded me that JW Black was also Saddam Insanes drink of choice, they found bottle after bottles of it in his Palaces.

http://atangledweb.blogspot.com/2004/09/johnnie-walker-choice-of-tyrants.html


----------



## blugill (May 26, 2008)

Well if I ever become a dictator of an entire country I won't be drinking JW Black, I can tell you that! Same thing if I become a mob boss someday!

Heck I'm a defense contractor and I have to have a good single malt!
I can't imagine how my tastes would change if I rose to some sort of power!!!!:chk


----------



## Les Paul (Jul 20, 2008)

I suggest everyone try to find a bottle of Springbank 15... an incredible single malt!


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

Les Paul said:


> I suggest everyone try to find a bottle of Springbank 15... an incredible single malt!


 I'm pretty sure I haven't had that one yet. I'll give it a try as soon as I'm able.:tu


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Les Paul said:


> I suggest everyone try to find a bottle of Springbank 15... an incredible single malt!


Springbank 10yo, 12yo are easy to find, and the Springbank CV, which is kind of hard to find, are wonderful SMS. The 21yo, which is amazing, and better than the 25yo, IMHO, is pretty easy to find as well. The 25yo is a great SMS and hard to find sometimes, however, as I already stated, I believe the 21yo is actually better than the 25yo. The 30yo is amazing, although very hard to find and very expensive! I am a Springbank whore, however, I have never seen a 15yo bottling. I can only assume that it is a recently new release. I would love to try it!


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

Les Paul said:


> I suggest everyone try to find a bottle of Springbank 15... an incredible single malt!





JohnnyFlake said:


> I have never seen a 15yo bottling. I can only assume that it is a recently new release. I would love to try it!


It has been around for at least a year, I have had a bottle on my shelf for at least that long. It isn't very Cheap either $70-90 a bottle, It's my favorite "Maritime malt" that may change when I crack open my Highland Park


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Pipe&Cigar said:


> It has been around for at least a year, I have had a bottle on my shelf for at least that long. *It isn't very Cheap either $70-90 a bottle*, It's my favorite "Maritime malt" that may change when I crack open my Highland Park


Yea, I figured that!

What age on the Highland Park? The 18 is spectacular!


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Yea, I figured that!
> 
> What age on the Highland Park? The 18 is spectacular!


I have had the 18 and LOVE it... my girlfriend got me a bottle of the 30yr. waiting for an "Occasion" to open it. (I have actually heard that the 18 is better than the 30, I will let you know what I think)


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I would go with a good single malt instead but I have never cared for blends in the first place.


----------



## Les Paul (Jul 20, 2008)

I love blends and single malts. Lagavulin 16 DE is one of my favorite single malts.


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

I generally like blends with a higher malt content. Mmmm...malty goodness.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

For $160+/bottle, you too can get your personalized, engraved bottle!

http://us.johnniewalker.com/BlueLabel/blue.htm?rhmonth=9&gwflashenabled=1&rhday=7&section=engraving


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> JW Red is their biggest seller.
> 
> Has anyone tried JW Swing? It's quite light tasting and has a unique bottle shape. It's big in the S. American market.


The Swing is also a great a drink with subtle complexities. I purchased the bottle from a duty free in Costa Rica and very affordable. I need another bottle. LOL


----------



## Lexxxus (Feb 20, 2008)

Great blend albeit a bit pricey. Drank black for many years and switched to singles and seldom look back 'cept for the 20 year old Chivas (Porcelain bottle)










It's about 150 Cdn and IMHO it's a superior blend.

*Lx*


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

Darrell said:


> How does JW Blue compare to the Black? I have been close to buying JW Blue a few times, but I'm always apprehensive mostly because it's in excess of $150 and a BLENDED scotch. Is it worth it? Does it live up to the hype?


No comparison at all!!!

Blue for one is by far smoother, richer and with much fuller body than black. Black is ok to be enjoyed with ice in a bar whereas imho, blue is a whiskey you should savour neat at home.

I find them to be VERY different whiskeys alltogether. Whether or not it's worth the $150.00, that´s a whole different story. If you want to spend a good amount of cash on a whiskey, buy a James Martins Deluxe: Much cheaper (around $40), much sweeter yet still full bodied.

... or you could just lose your mind and buy a James Martins 30yr old for close to $280...


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

kayaker said:


> I generally like blends with a higher malt content. Mmmm...malty goodness.


Cardhu Cardhu Cardhu :r


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

shakespeare said:


> Cardhu Cardhu Cardhu :r


Good one. I think I had the Cardhu when it was still a single malt. Been a long time though.:chk


----------

